# dbol pointless with test prop?



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

If running a test prop cycle, will it be unadvisable to use dbol as the test prop is a fast ester, or would it not do any harm to do 40mg per day dbol on top of test p dose?

Looking for max gains in size


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Run both, why not!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Just some one mentioned to me that the dbol kicker would only be for longer esters, not necessarily needed for prop, I think i will just run it for the first 4 week or so


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

chilisi said:


> It's totally fine. What are you worried about?


not really worried, just trying to make sure i have it all boxed off mate thats all.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Just some one mentioned to me that the dbol kicker would only be for longer esters, not necessarily needed for prop, I think i will just run it for the first 4 week or so


Don't ya just love the bro science of it all lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Just some one mentioned to me that the dbol kicker would only be for longer esters.


wasnt this guy was it.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

LMAO Andy! 

I actually notice dbol's effects from the end of week 1 and start to notice Test props effects about week 2-3. Either way, stack both and you will have a better effect.

Naturally though, who runs prop with dbol regularly anyway? I'd bulk with one and cut with another. And I cba bulking on short esters anymore now.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dbol isnt only a "kicker" it actually builds muscle as well :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Powerhouse is right, obviously. Some more research needed me thinks.....


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Dbol's sh1t for building mucle, all it ever gave me when I was 18 is stretch marks from the mass bloat and water. I wouldn't use it for muscle gain anyway, I'd only use it for the quick strength gains. I feel fat on dbol :sad: . If there is an oral that I love it's winny :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Dbol's sh1t for building mucle, all it ever gave me when I was 18 is stretch marks from the mass bloat and water. I wouldn't use it for muscle gain anyway, I'd only use it for the quick strength gains. I feel fat on dbol :sad: . If there is an oral that I love it's winny :tongue:


lol, i wouldnt blame the dbol for that mate :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i wouldnt blame the dbol for that mate :lol:


Exactly what I thought mate


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I think what the OP is trying to say/ask "is it preferred to run a long ester as your base and add in short ester where needed" ????

Doesn't really matter, though jabbing prop frequently would get tiresome. A longish base and then some short esters pre workout and dbols tabs daily is my preferred method.

And dbol aint sh!t... it's a pretty dam good drug if you get a decent make!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> I think what the OP is trying to say/ask "is it preferred to run a long ester as your base and add in short ester where needed" ????
> 
> Doesn't really matter, though jabbing prop frequently would get tiresome. A longish base and then some short esters pre workout and dbols tabs daily is my preferred method.
> 
> And dbol aint sh!t... it's a pretty dam good drug if you get a decent make!


And if you take it when already lean and are not consuming shi.t loads of crappy salty foods...which will result in you feeling like a fat man and stretch marks.


----------



## paul-g (May 10, 2011)

They both act in different ways , the test prop will bind to the AR and carry out its anabolic function via the direct cellular route through the cytoplasm etc . Dbol is poor at binding with the AR however , proven through studies in vivo , exerts positive effects over other functions within the body i.e.. protein synthesis and muscle strength . I have found aromatase to be an issue with 40mg dbol per day and have had to use 25mg exemestane alongside. I have used Test Prop at 200mg EOD with no need for AI . So personally depending on what I am after I see no issue with running the two together


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

I know that dbol is not just a kicker. What i was asking, was simply, would it be better to run the prop alone from your experiance.

I know a lot of people run dbol while they wait for the test e to kick in, and i know that there is not a big lead in time with test prop, so i was just looking for opinions on weather you guys would suggest adding the dbol or not.

I have both so will probably just run both as i dont see it doing any harm, the only concern i would have is excess aromatisation from the dbol, but i will be running nolva ED so i should be ok.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

chilisi said:


> It's dbol and testosterone. People run it all the time.


Yes, never looked at it that way Chilisi.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RelaxTheBody said:


> I know that dbol is not just a kicker. What i was asking, was simply, would it be better to run the prop alone from your experiance.
> 
> I know a lot of people run dbol while they wait for the test e to kick in, and i know that there is not a big lead in time with test prop, so i was just looking for opinions on weather you guys would suggest adding the dbol or not.
> 
> I have both so will probably just run both as i dont see it doing any harm, the only concern i would have is excess aromatisation from the dbol, but i will be running nolva ED so i should be ok.


You stated you want max gains in size,dbol is ideal for this goal used alongside test,i'd run dbol for the full cycle of prop.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> *Dbol's sh1t for building mucle*, all it ever gave me when I was 18 is stretch marks from the mass bloat and water. I wouldn't use it for muscle gain anyway, I'd only use it for the quick strength gains. I feel fat on dbol :sad: . If there is an oral that I love it's winny :tongue:


Yes none of the 70s bodybuilders had much muscle....... :whistling:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And if you take it when already lean and are not consuming shi.t loads of crappy salty foods...which will result in you feeling like a fat man and stretch marks.


Exactly!!

I got stretch marks from my first 3 courses... never even knew of dbol back then. I was just a skinny runt and growing fast was bound to stretch something.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And if you take it when already lean and are not consuming shi.t loads of crappy salty foods...which will result in you feeling like a fat man and stretch marks.


So if you eat clean whole foods and keep salt intake to a minimum, should/would bloat be kept to a minimum?

From what i read bloat is dependant on diet, so is it salt that causes this? My diet is fairly spot on IMO


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

RelaxTheBody said:


> So if you eat clean whole foods and keep salt intake to a minimum, should/would bloat be kept to a minimum?
> 
> From what i read bloat is dependant on diet, so is it salt that causes this? My diet is fairly spot on IMO


Yes of course mate, I recently ran 100mg androlics ED and with my diet I stayed lean, no bloat at all


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

RelaxTheBody said:


> So if you eat clean whole foods and keep salt intake to a minimum, should/would bloat be kept to a minimum?


yes, people who suffer from bad bloat either dont know what AI's are or consume there protein from 10 cans of stella and donner kebab meat.

Personally i think dbol is a great drug, its tried proven and tested.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok thats good to know, i will keep up the same diet so. Its mostly chicken eggs steak fish rice sweet potato etc

I am going slightly off topic here but its my thread so i wont be too hard on myself  If on a natty bulk you eat an excess of say 500 cals a day, would you eat double that if on a steroid bulk for max gains, i.e. 1000 cals over maintanence? I am already getting the 1.5 grams of protein per lb of body weight


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Ok thats good to know, i will keep up the same diet so. Its mostly chicken eggs steak fish rice sweet potato etc
> 
> I am going slightly off topic here but its my thread so i wont be too hard on myself  If on a natty bulk you eat an excess of say 500 cals a day, would you eat double that if on a steroid bulk for max gains, i.e. 1000 cals over maintanence? I am already getting the 1.5 grams of protein per lb of body weight


Its a case of experimenting tbh mate,try 500 over first,if you don't feel its enough bump it up,if you feel you're putting on unwanted fat drop it down.People may give advice with regards to certain numbers but at the end of the day everyone is different and it's a case of trial and error to see what YOU need.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Ok thats good to know, i will keep up the same diet so. Its mostly chicken eggs steak fish rice sweet potato etc
> 
> I am going slightly off topic here but its my thread so i wont be too hard on myself  If on a natty bulk you eat an excess of say 500 cals a day, would you eat double that if on a steroid bulk for max gains, i.e. 1000 cals over maintanence? I am already getting the 1.5 grams of protein per lb of body weight


Eat more protein on cycle, steroids increase protein synthesis, most of my cals come from protein, between 400-500g ED

I don't count cals anymore, I know what works for me, I just make sure my protein intake is what I said above

If you can't physically eat anymore than just have extra shakes! It's all protein! I have 5 Ed sometimes! lol


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm doing the same cycle mate, just Prop @ 350mg/week & 20mg Dbol/day (lack of funds) - just for a 4 week cut for my holiday 

And yes a 'cut', it's diet dependant.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

chilisi said:


> It's dbol and testosterone. People run it all the time.


We aren't just talking about testerone lol, we are specifically talking about the ester. What I'm saying is its not a popular choice to run dbol with test prop, usually with the longer esters because as the ops saying its usually used for a kick starter and prop kicks in pretty early anyway so there wouldn't be much need too.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> I'm doing the same cycle mate, just Prop @ 350mg/week & 20mg Dbol/day (lack of funds) - just for a 4 week cut for my holiday
> 
> And yes a 'cut', it's diet dependant.


I find it's more person dependant than diet dependant. I can use dbol and keep a diet clean but I still get water retention and bloat.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Once you stop taking the dbol, how long before bloat subsides? (if you get bloat in the 1st place)


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Sean91 said:


> I find it's more person dependant than diet dependant. I can use dbol and keep a diet clean but I still get water retention and bloat.


Hmm, personally i don't believe dbol has the power to bloat someone so much that they look 'fat'.

I think you could look lean and ripped with the aid of dbol + sound diet.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> Hmm, personally i don't believe dbol has the power to bloat someone so much that they look 'fat'.
> 
> I think you could look lean and ripped with the aid of dbol + sound diet.


True but it's just my personal perspective for myself. I don't think I look fat though, I just feel fat..must just be the bloated feeling on it lol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Once you stop taking the dbol, how long before bloat subsides? (if you get bloat in the 1st place)


Person depending again, I can loose my water retention and bloat within a week and look well sexy :thumbup1:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Sean91 said:


> We aren't just talking about testerone lol, we are specifically talking about the ester. What I'm saying is its not a popular choice to run dbol with test prop, usually with the longer esters because as the ops saying its usually used for a kick starter and prop kicks in pretty early anyway so there wouldn't be much need too.


why isnt there any need.

Dbol builds muscle and so does test prop.

Thats like saying there's no point in running test prop and NPP or test prop and tren ace when there really is.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

andysutils said:


> why isnt there any need.
> 
> Dbol builds muscle and so does test prop.
> 
> Thats like saying there's no point in running test prop and NPP or test prop and tren ace when there really is.


Those are really popular cycles though :huh: . Test prop and dbol isn't that popular, I guess now it's 2012.

Hey anyway, just my opinion, I'd say gains would be faster and better (not by alot) but I wouldn't waste my time personally.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Those are really popular cycles though :huh: . *Test prop and dbol isn't that popular*, I guess now it's 2012.
> 
> Hey anyway, just my opinion, I'd say gains would be faster and better (not by alot) but I wouldn't waste my time personally.


That's mostly down to people just following the crowd with the 'long ester bulk,short ester cut' school of thought.I bulk and cut on oxys/dbol.

I agree with you that it isn't a popular choice,however,personally I think thats a good cycle.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

chilisi said:


> If you want to cut and stay lean, use steroids that do not aromatise as much as others and use an AI. If you want to lose fat and aren't fussed about bloat, take what you want. You will still lose fat if your diet is sufficient, it doesn't matter if your on dbol, nandrolone or test e p x y z, you can still cut.
> 
> Aromatisation is what leads people to believe that a steroid is for "cutting" or "bulking. Guess what, what you stick in your mouth does as well


Won't get a better explanation than this!

Well said mate


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

chilisi said:


> You wouldn't waste your time taking dbol and test?? That's the bread and butter cycle of building muscles.


lol i didnt want to be cruel.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

I am on a bulking cycle and used dbol Oxys and test prop as a kick start loved it


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

mark67 said:


> I am on a bulking cycle and used dbol Oxys and test prop as a kick start loved it


what kind of gains did you see pal


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

RelaxTheBody said:


> what kind of gains did you see pal


Loads of gains buddy only half way thru my cycle was on insulin for 4 weeks as well cycled with metformin


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm running orbis test prop @200mg per day and 50 mg orbis dianabol. Personally i like jabbin???? if your relatively clean and use alcohol wipes the chance of abscess is very slim,there is a slight pip with the prop but its worth it. Test p makes me feel so good! I feel like a 21 year old lol. This is only my second cycle and compared to my fuerza test e and dbol cycle this makes me feel happy,strong and more energy ive only been running this for just over 2weeks but I have a perminent ???? which my missus is happy with???? and I feel so much more confident in myself which feels great! I never felt the way i do know on my test e maybe it was under dosed or just different compound but I'm relatively new to roids and if you don't mind jabbin rod then this cycle is great imo I'll put before after pics up when I'm finnished. Oh and btw I'm running test prop for 16weeks ive got hcg,proviron and plenty ai before any do-gooder says its a too long cycle! I work with someone who done a cycle for over 6 months! And then went to hgh and hes a BIG C#NT???? I won't do this but after my 16 weeker I'm getting hgh too


----------



## bulldoguk (Mar 1, 2013)

Just seen the date if this lol NEWB


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

nothing like some thread resurrection on a Thursday evening


----------

